# [Solved] Looking for the name of a Sega Megadrivegame with dragons



## ASUSfreak

Hi all!

Title says it all... and that's all I remember also...

Me and my cousin played it at his Megadrive back in the early 90's I guess. He doesn't have it anymore ofcourse and we're both older than 35 so loooong time ago...









IIRC you had to buy an army (of non-human stuff) and you had to wander in a green landscape hoping to find a place where you could buy dragons. You had red ones and blue ones. And 1 of the 2 was stronger than the other.

For the moment that's all I can recall... and not even sure that is correct alt all...

It's all coming back since a buddy of me and I might be starting to build a retro-pi/arcade/all old games computer with all the emultaters etc...

I tried searching google (and images) with keywords like: sega mega drive games with red and blue dragens









ANY help would be nice... hope someone recognizes it and can tell me the name of the game...


----------



## Cyclops

Darude - Sandstorm.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Dungeons and Dragons; Warrior of the Eternal Sun?


----------



## jeffdamann

Easy, King's Bounty.

Never played it but 3 minutes of googling sega genesis army dragon got me the result


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Darude - Sandstorm.


Seems accurate. Would burst laughing in my office again and almost losing my job / 10.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> Easy, King's Bounty.
> 
> Never played it but 3 minutes of googling sega genesis army dragon got me the result


OMG I FEEL SO STUPID TWICE!!!

1) of luck, because THAT IS THE GAME

2) cause I can't use google like that







(well I can, but I'm Dutch speaking so sometimes I don't know how to "make" my sentence in English... granted that "sega army dragon" wasn't that difficult either







)

ANYWAY I GOT IT!!! (yeah I feel like a kid again...)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8sfYRD-Kcg --> fast forward to 47min30sec (exact) for a battle with BOTH dragons vs the rest


----------

